# [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung: PC-Konfigurations Vorschläge



## quaaaaaak (6. September 2011)

*[Sammelthread] Kaufberatung: PC-Konfigurations Vorschläge*

*Vorwort*​ 
Oft stehen vor allem unerfahrene Nutzer vor der Frage ob sie nicht doch einen Fertig PC vom Media Markt oder Fachhändler ihres Vertrauens kaufen sollen, dies lässt sich meist im Hinblick auf Preis/Leistung verneinen, den PC selbst zusammenzubauen ist nicht so schwer wie es oft den Anschein hat außerdem spart man meistens auch noch Geld im Vergleich zur gleichen Leistung eines Fertig PCs, zusätzlich bieten einige Firmen gegen ein bestimmtes Entgelt an den PC zusammenzubauen. Diese Vorschläge müssen nicht perfekt sein und stellen nur einen Anhaltspunkt dar, alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


*Zusammenstellungen*​ACHTUNG: Die verlinkten Preise sind best Preise, es kann also sein das nicht jeder Händler das Teil zu diesem Preis hat, es können große Preisschwankungen entstehen!

*Budget*

_Grundsystem:_

RAM: Liste mit 2x2GB 1333MHz CL9
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
ASUS EAH6770 DC/G/2DI/1GD5 DiRT3
ASUS DRW-24B3ST
Cougar A400
Xigmatek Asgard


425€ PC:
AMD Athlon II X3 445
ASRock 870 Extreme3

_Alternativ_:
Intel Core i3-2100
ASUS P8H67 B3

Links zur kompletten Zusammenstellung auf gh.de:
AMD
Intel

*Mainstream*

_Grundsystem:_

RAM: Liste mit 2x2GB 1333MHz CL9
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
ASUS DRW-24B3ST
Cougar A450
Xigmatek Asgard

500€ PC:
AMD Phenom II X4 960T
ASRock 870 Extreme3
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870

Link zur kompletten Zusammenstellung auf gh.de:
AMD

650€ PC:
Intel Core i5-2400
ASUS P8H67 B3
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked
_Alternativ:_XFX Radeon HD 6950

Link zur kompletten Zusammenstellung auf gh.de:
Intel

*High End*

_Grundsystem:_

RAM: Liste mit 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
ASUS DRW-24B3ST
Antec HCG-520
_Alternativ:_Sharkoon Silentstorm CM 560
Lancool PC-K58

750€ PC:
EVGA GeForce GTX 570
AMD Phenom II X4 960T
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3



Spoiler



System mit 64GB SSD für Betriebssystem oder für Programme die schnell starten sollen. 750€+SSD


Link zur kompletten Zusammenstellung auf gh.de:
AMD

780€ PC:
EVGA GeForce GTX 570
Intel Core i5-2400
ASUS P8H67 B3



Spoiler



System mit 64GB SSD für Betriebssystem oder für Programme die schnell starten sollen. 825€+SSD


Link zur kompletten Zusammenstellung auf gh.de:
Intel

950€ PC:
HIS Radeon HD 7950
Intel Core i5-2500K
ASUS P8P67 B3



Spoiler



System mit 128GB SSD für Betriebssystem und Programme die schnell starten sollen. 950€+SSD


Link zur kompletten Zusammenstellung auf gh.de:
Intel



*Allgemeines*​ 
CPU: Immer die Boxed Version kaufen, da bei Tray die Chance besteht, ein gebrauchtes Produkt zu erhalten, außerdem geben die Hersteller auf Tray Produkte keine Garantie. Die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung des Händlers sind bei beiden Versionen natürlich vorhanden.

CPU Kühler: Ich habe absichtlich die Systeme ohne Kühler zusammengestellt, damit für jeden selbst offen bleibt ob er seinen PC mit einem leistungsfähigen Kühler zum Übertakten ausrüsten möchte oder ob ihm der Boxed oder eine kleiner Kühler reicht.

Mainboard: Bei den neuen Intel Boards(B65/H61/H67/P61/P67/Q67) auf das B3 Stepping achten, das ältere Stepping kann Fehler bei den Sata Anschlüssen zeigen. B3 erkennt man an einem Zusatz im Namen oder in Klammern, bei Preissuchmaschinen kann man auch direkt nach z.B P67 (B3) filtern. Die neuren Boards mit Z68-Chipsatz sind von diesem Fehler ohnehin nicht betroffen.

RAM: Da sich die RAM Hersteller kaum noch unterscheiden ist es okay, einfach das billigste Kit mit der gewünschten Speichergröße, 1333MHz und CL9 zu nehmen, deshalb sind im Grundsystem nur eine Verlinkung auf die aktuell günstigsten Kits zu finden, da dies in den fertigen Zusammenstellungen nicht möglich ist habe ich dort die aktuell billigsten Kits verwendet.

Grafikkarte: Es ist wichtiger eine starke Grafikkarte zu benutzen als eine extrem starke CPU, denn bei den hohen Auflösungen, welche heutzutage gängig sind, wird die Grafikkarte mehr beansprucht als die CPU.

Netzteil: Die oft am meisten unterschätzte Komponente im System ist eine der wichtigsten, denn sie liefert den Strom für die restliche Hardware, billig Netzteilhersteller(z.B LC-Power oder Tronje) verbauen Komponenten mit geringer Qualität, welche sogar die Hardware zerstören können. Hier heißt es *Wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal.*

Gehäuse: Da Gehäuse Geschmackssache sind, kann man hier keine direkten Vorschlag geben, aber es gibt verschieden Features(Hot Swap, Toolless,...) die für den ein oder anderen Nützlich sein können.



*Empfehlungen*​ 
Betriebssystem: 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Kühler:
_nicht Übertakten_:
Scythe Katana 3
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2

_zum Übertakten_:
Scythe Mugen 3
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Prolimatech Megahalems(Achtung: Wird ohne Lüfter geliefert)

Gehäuse:
Lancool PC-K58
Sharkoon Rebel9 Pro Economy
Xigmatek Asgard (I/II/III)
Chieftec Giga DF-02B-B

Gehäuse/Kühler Lüfter:
Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm
Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm 120mm
be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm
Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm
Arctic Cooling Arctic F12(auf 1000rpm herunterregeln)

„Marken“ Netzteilhersteller:
Be quiet!
Cooler Master
Cougar
Corsair
Enermax
Seasonic
Sharkoon
Superflower(neuen Modelle)

How To – PC zusammenbauen
PCGameshardware Extreme [How-To] - Einen PC selbst zusammenbauen von RonnieColeman

*Vielen Dank an*
Herbboy
Fraggerick​


----------



## shooot3r (12. September 2011)

wie ist das bei den netzteilen denn mti Ocz? ist an sich ein guter namenhafter hersteller. aber sind die auch bei netzteilen gut? habe selber das OCZ ModXtream 700 W seid 1 Jahr und bin auch eigenltich zufrieden, aber wie sind die in gegensatz zu bequiet und  Co.?

mfg


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. September 2011)

OCZ kann man kaufen, muss man aber nicht, ich würde auf OCZ nicht mehr setzen, seit mir 2 bei nem freund um die Ohren geflogen sind(altes kaputt also OCZ rein, das erste hat gleich beim einschalten aufgegeben obwohl es die hardware locker schaffen sollte und das zweite ist nach 3 wochen druchgebrannt, seit dem Cougar drin und ruhe ist). Mit be quiet könnte man sie vergleichen obwohl ich BQ sogar noch mehr vertraue  prinzipiell würde ich nur Seasonic oder Enermax kaufen, aber Qualität hat halt ihren Preis... das du ein PSU mit 700W hast welches ca zur hälfte von deinem system genutzt wird und noch läuft is klar, denn zwischen 40 und 60% auslastung laufen die Netzteile am besten, deshalb sollte es bei dir keine probleme geben. 
und OCZ hat sich auch mit den Vertex 2 SSDs ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht bei einigen.


----------



## Smeagle81 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich benutze jetzt seit knapp 3 Jahren ein OCZ netzteil mit 650 Watt Bronze 80+ und ich habe noch keine Probleme gehabt.. hab es vor 2 Tage entstaubt..wobei kaum Staub drinne war..dank Filter im NZXT Gehäuse. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Juni 2013)

Hier könnte mal wieder jemand Revue machen


----------



## i30 (5. Juli 2014)

Hi  
Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Gaming-PC kaufen, da ich noch nie  ein PC selber zusammengestellt habe würde ich gerne eure Meinung hierzu  wissen:

Preise sind von Atelco und etwas teurer als z.B. hardwareversand.de

20Y459  Intel Core i5-4590 in-a-Box         179,00 €
1143II    Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3, Sockel 1150, ATX             89,90 €
20MI48 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9      77,00 €
203U45 Sharkoon BD28 blue, ohne Netzteil        49,90 €
R601SB be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk -           74,99 €

1026XF Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB mit GeForce Experience
oder HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock 3GB GDDR5 DLDVI-I/HDMI/2xMini DP            299,90 €  /280€

13SB71 Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s   65,00 €
207XT5 LiteOn 22X DVDRW SAW SATA  14,90 €

Kann man dies so zusamenstellen und was sagt ihr welche GPU eher angebracht wäre?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

Als Netzteil würde ich dir das be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 ans Herz legen und bei der Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall die 280X. Die ist besser und günstiger. Sonst eine gute Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Zabimaru13 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell verwende ich folgende Hardware:

AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (2x , 3000 MHz)

Array
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE

4 GB RAM

Betriebssystem ist "Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition 64bit"



Ich bin am überlegen ob für dieses System ein Upgrade Sinn machen würde oder ich mir doch lieber einen neuen Rechner kaufe.
Macht ein Umstieg von der GeForce GTX 460 SE auf die Sapphire R9 280 einen Sinn oder sollte ich lieber bei GeForce bleiben? 

Zusätzlich würde ich auf jeden Fall den Arbeitsspeicher von 4GB auf 8GB anheben. (DDR 3 natürlich)
Tja, aber was mach ich am besten mit dem CPU?

Preislich sollte es nicht unbedingt mehr als 350€ kosten.

Würde mich auf eure Antwort sehr freuen 

LG


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2014)

Dein System müßte imho komplett "überholt" werden. Sprich eine neue CPU, demzufolge ein neues Board, 8 GB RAM (dann macht auch das 64 Bit System endlich wirklich Sinn). Ich bin auch eher ein Fan von Nvida und würde daher auf der Nvida Schiene bleiben (hatte mit den früheren ATI/jetzt AMD wo ich mal welche hatte nicht wirklich Glück was diverse Spielekompatibilitäten betrifft. Z.B. Die Hard lief auf der ATI absolut nicht), dazu eine SSD.

Es ist natürlich immer wieder eine Frage des möglichen Budgets. Und da kommst Du mit den erwähnten 350 EUR nicht wirklich sehr weit. Aber ob es Sinn macht, nur an ein oder zwei Stellschraube/n bei Deinem System zu drehen (sprich RAM zzgl. einer vernünftigen Grafikkarte würden das Budget wahrscheinlich gerade so ausreizen) würde ich mal bezweifeln. 

Bei WIN 7 64 Bit würde ich aber an Deiner Stelle bleiben.

Ich bin ja an einem ähnlichen Punkt. Allerdings in den Details und vom angestrebten Budget noch nicht wirklich spruchreif, weil ich wahrscheinlich erst zum Jahreswechsel (so zum Release von The Witcher 3) ernsthaft über das "Upgrade" nachdenke. Da kämen bei mir z.B.

Wechsel von AMD auf einen bezahlbaren aber guten Intel i7
neuer RAM (insgesamt 8, eher 16 GB)
natürlich ein neues Board
eine Grafikkarte von Nvida mit 2, besser 3 GB Grafikspeicher (preislich so im ca. 300 EUR Bereich). Mal sehen was man dafür im Dezember oder Januar bekommen wird.
ne größere SSD als Startpartition (so 128 oder 256 GB statt der aktuellen)
eine 2 TB Standard HDD für die Games

Und bei der Konstellation wirds eher eine Komplettauf/umrüstung. Eventuell gar ein neuer Tower gleich dazu. Das einzige was ich vom alten System eventuell behalte ist die Kartenleseeinheit, das Netzteil und den DVD-Brenner. Und das ganze macht aber unter dem Strich den geringsten finanziellen Anteil aus.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2014)

Zabimaru13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen


  Mach lieber einen neuen Thread im Kaufberatungsforum auf 

aber kurz: die CPU ist nicht mehr dolle, da ist ein moderner Dualcore von Intel für 50€ schon mind. gleich schnell. Wenn möglich, würde ich unbedingt doch noch was mehr ausgeben. Du kannst natürlich zuerst nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten, da wäre eine R9 280 / 280X aber zu viel für die CPU - man könnte eine AMD R9 270X nehmen, dann bleibt mehr vom Geld über, und du könntest schneller gunug zusammenhaben für einen modernen Intel core i5 mit Board und 8GB (so ein Paket kostet ca. 280-300€). Auf der anderen Seite würde DANN eine R9 280X besser zu dem stärkeren Intel passen...

Ein Kompromiss wäre gewesen: kauf einen FX-8320 für dein Board, ca 120€, dazu dann weitere 4GB RAM (35€) - dann hast Du ca 200€ über, davon wäre eine AMD R9 280 drin. *ABER*: erstens ist der FX-8320 halt dann doch ein gutes Stück langsamer als ein Intel Core i5, und zweitens *und viel wichtiger*: auf Dein Board gehen nur CPUs bis 95W, da sind die FX-8000 ungeeihgnet, und nur nebenbei hat es auch nur 2x RAMSlots, so dass Du die vorhandenen 4GB rausnehmen und 2x4Gb kaufen müsstest, außer Du hast derzeit EINEN Riegel mit 4Gb drin. Was passen würde ist ein FX-6300 für 90€, aber ich denke nicht, dass dioese Investition sich wirklich mehr lohnt als noch etwas mehr auf einen Intel zu sparen


----------



## Zabimaru13 (10. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort Herbboy. 

Gut, dann werde ich mir mal was passendes raussuchen und ne kleine Auflistung zusammenstellen. Aktuelle Spiele lassen sich gerade noch so spielen, nur wenn ich an The Witcher 3 und Dragon Age 3 denke wird sich mein kleiner wohl arg überfordert vorkommen.  

Danke nochmal, das hilft mir echt weiter.


----------



## Witsches1960 (25. August 2017)

Guten morgen Herbboy....
Ich möchte wieder Wow spielen..... 
Welcher der    27er  iMac's wäre da ausreichend. 

Ich hab da echt keine Ahnung  och kann auch keinen PC zusammen bauen.. Aber  in einem Alter wo ich mir etwas gutes gönnen will...hab darauf gespart

Danke im voraus  für deine Antwort 



Witsches


----------



## mikeiminternet (19. Juli 2021)

edit:

Es hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Chronik (5. September 2021)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage!

Also ich will mir auch ein Komplett PC kaufen, bloß das dieser schon zusammengebaut hier ankommen soll und ich sofort loslegen kann! Welcher der gennanten: *Alternate, Dubaro oder jemand völlig anderes* ist eurer Meinung nach der *beste*? Wenn es um PC zusammenbau geht (also um *Konfigurator-PCs*!)!

Macht z.B. Alternate den PC mal an, um überhaupt zu gucken ob er ( bzw. ob er überhaupt) oder wie gut er läuft und macht Dubaro das selber auch?

Wo würdet ihr den euren Fertig(konfigurierten)-PC eher bestellen oder seit ihr grundsätzlich eher selber schrauber?
Bei Alternate weiß ich das sie gute PC machen, bloß da habe ich bis jetzt immer PCGH-PC gekauft also schon fertig-PCs!
Wie das allerdings bei Alternate mit konfigurierten PC aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Gruß, bleibt alle Gesund


----------



## MKarl (5. April 2022)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage!
> 
> Also ich will mir auch ein Komplett PC kaufen, bloß das dieser schon zusammengebaut hier ankommen soll und ich sofort loslegen kann! Welcher der gennanten: *Alternate, Dubaro oder jemand völlig anderes* ist eurer Meinung nach der *beste*? Wenn es um PC zusammenbau geht (also um *Konfigurator-PCs*!)!
> 
> ...


Die beste Konfiguration eines Gaming Computers hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Zuerst sollte man die Anforderungen seines Spiels prüfen und herausfinden, welche Systemvoraussetzungen es hat. Danach kann man sich Gedanken über die Komponenten machen, die man für seinen Gaming PC benötigt. Das Wichtigste ist hierbei die Grafikkarte, die das Herzstück eines jeden Gaming PCs ist. Natürlich sollte man auch auf einen schnellen Prozessor und genügend Arbeitsspeicher achten. Wenn man sich diese Komponenten zusammenstellt, hat man schon die Grundlage für einen leistungsstarken Gaming PC. Um das Ganze abzurunden, benötigt man noch eine gute Festplatte und ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil.


----------



## Chronik (5. April 2022)

MKarl schrieb:


> Die beste Konfiguration eines Gaming Computers hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Zuerst sollte man die Anforderungen seines Spiels prüfen und herausfinden, welche Systemvoraussetzungen es hat. Danach kann man sich Gedanken über die Komponenten machen, die man für seinen Gaming PC benötigt. Das Wichtigste ist hierbei die Grafikkarte, die das Herzstück eines jeden Gaming PCs ist. Natürlich sollte man auch auf einen schnellen Prozessor und genügend Arbeitsspeicher achten. Wenn man sich diese Komponenten zusammenstellt, hat man schon die Grundlage für einen leistungsstarken Gaming PC. Um das Ganze abzurunden, benötigt man noch eine gute Festplatte und ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil.



Danke für die Nachricht!
Da ja schon eine gewisse Zeit zu meinen Post vergangen ist, habe ich mich nun für Alternate entscheiden! Könnte hier nochmal jemand drüber schauen! Nicht das ich den absoluten Murks zusammengestellt habe ...:
1. *Gehäuse*: Fractal Design Define 7 PCGH, Tower-Gehäuse,
2. *Mainboard*: ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING (ohne Wi-Fi II),
3. *CPU*: AMD Ryzen™ 7 5800X, Prozessor
4.*Lüfter/CPU-Kühler*: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH
5. *Gehäuselüfter*: Noctua NF-A12x25 ULN (2 oder 3 Stück?)
6. *RAM/Arbeitsspeicher*: F4-3600C17D-32GTZSW Trident Z (extra in die QVL des Mainboards geschaut [sind 2x 16 GB])
7. *Grafikkarte*: ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 Ti ROG-STRIX GAMING OC LHR (ist z.Z. [05.04.22] ausverkauft!)
8. *1. Festplatte*: SAMSUNG 980 PRO 1 TB, SSD  (da soll Windows drauf!)
9. *2. Festplatte*:Crucial P2 1 TB, SSD (für Games und so Zeug!)
10. *Netzteil*: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 850W
11. *OS*: Windows 10/11 Pro
12. *BD-Brenner*
13. *Belastungstest*

Bei Punkt 11 und 13 bin ich mir noch unsicher. Als Win 10 Home nutzer, bin ich mir relativ unsicher was das verändern von Win 11 Pro angeht, ich nutze z.B. PowerShell um die meisten Windows "Probleme" oder Sinnlosen Müll (z.B.: Cortana) zu deaktivieren!
Den Punkt 12: Belastungstest, nun  ich gehe davon aus das der PC vorher nochmal gründlich untersucht/durchgecheckt wird also was er kann/nicht kann (seitens Alternate!) und wenn was nicht so funktiontiert, nehm ich zumindestens an das Alternate mich kontaktiert um dann noch was zu ändern oder so ...


----------



## trinkaufsatz (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige dringend Hilfe in einer Sache.
Mein Neffe möchte einen neuen Gamin PC haben, den anderen hat er sich selbst erst zu Weihnachten gekauft. Jetzt soll ein besserer her und der kostet gleich 1900 €.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher von beiden der bessere ist?
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung und viel erzählen kann mein Neffe auch.

Wäre super von Euch zu hören 


Folgende Daten habe ich zur Hand:

*der neue, der es werden soll:*
- HardwareDealz 2000- NVIDIA Edition
- Intel i5 - 12600KF
- 10GB RTX3080
- 16GB RAM DDR4
- 1TB NVMe SSD
- MSI Z690-A

*sein jetziger PC:*
- Megaport Hunter
- AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz
- AMD Standard cooler
- MSI A320M A Pro, S. AM4
- NVIDIA GeForce GTX1660 Ti 6GB
- 16GB DDR 4 3000MHz RAM
- 240GB Solid State Drive SSD
- 2TB Toshiba SATA III HDD


----------

